# Okay, so my goldfish has reddish pink fins now and she looks like she is bleeding!!!!



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Help!!!!! I don't know what's happening! Please tells me what's wrong and how to fix it!! Why did it happen? I need to know, she seems so lifeless. I put her into a different tank to isolate her from my other fish.


Also, her color drained a little and she is really pale.


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

She lives with two other goldfish and a golden inca snail. 

She is two, turning three this year.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

look up septicemia. or "blood poisoning". An infection.


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Is it contagious though? I have two others...


I hope I can fix it!!!!!!


----------

